# Winter Steelhead trip 3/07/11



## pryal74 (Aug 10, 2010)

This winter season is STILL producing top notch fishing for Lake Michigan Steelhead. I fished with Chris G. today and it was outstanding! We landed 4 beautiful fish. Estaz Eggs and streamers brought hits on a gorgeous February sunday. I landed a 3+ pound hen on a bright pink Estaz Egg and a big Steelie broke my ten pound liter when he took off with my bright green and white streamer. Chris was slaying them in an upstream pool, he landed 3 fish; a nice looking 3 pound male and a couple skippers. He also hooked numerous other fish! What a day!! Pictured below; my only fish landed and Chris doing his laundry room audition of the Lord Of The Dance. His leaky waders gave us some goofing around time in the local laundrymat.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Sounds like a great way to spend a nice winter day!


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice fish but from the looks of the date you went into the future and fished.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

One nice pic......the other I coulda done without:lol:


----------



## pryal74 (Aug 10, 2010)

Oops. Yeah it was supposed to be 02/06/11, my mistake. I'm not sure how to edit it. Thanks for the comments. The fishing has been great lately. Going back ASAP. Good luck out there guys!


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice.....can't wait for my rivers to thaw!!!!


----------



## pryal74 (Aug 10, 2010)

With all this freakishly warm weather it sure will help. Sunday we will be bringing some people out Steelheading. Hopefully we have some more photos to share.


----------

